# Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?



## Lupus (13. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Feederrute und passene Rolle könnt ihr mir für den Rhein empfehlen?
Die Rolle sollte mit geflochtener Schnur umgehen können!

Welche Rute mit welchem Wurfgewicht und welche Rolle würdet ihr im Vergleich dazu an einer kleinen Talsperre mit ca. 4ha einsetzen?

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

10 Angler, 12 Meinungen. :q


----------



## Doc Plato (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Am Rhein ne Rute mit nem WG ab 180gr! 
Rolle hm... Abu Garcia Cardinal FR 305 z.b. - ist preisgünstig aber gut. Alternativ was aus dem Hause Shimano evt. .... 

LG

Doc 
​


----------



## Lupus (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Schon klar das es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt aber eben genau die intrssieren mich!

Deswegen wären Konkrete Vorschläge gut!

Welche WG braucheich Beispielsweise am 4 ha See und welche Rollen haben sich bewährt...


----------



## Andal (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Grundsätzlich sollte man am Rhein die schweren Geschütze auffahren, die auch Coladosen werfen können. Wobei es gerade bei Leverkusen an und in den Buhnenfeldern auch sehr viel leichter möglich ist.

Am See ist nicht die Größe entscheidend, sondern die Entfernung, auf die gefischt werden soll. Das reicht dann von der leichten Bombrod, die vielleicht 30 gr. befördern kann, bis hin zu Ruten mit 150 gr. Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Dunraven (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Wie Andal schon sagte.
Am Rhein kannst Du Cherrywood Feeder, Browning King Feeder ab 200g WG, die schweren Zammataro Ruten, die schweren Tricast Ruten, ect. nutzen. Kommt sicher auch auf die Korbgröße an, aber universal würde ich sagen lieber etwas schwerer als zu leicht, denn mit 200-250g bekommt man leichtere Körbe auch noch ein Stück raus, aber mit leichten Ruten keine schwereren Körbe, sollten die Bedingungen es mal erfordern.

Für die Talsperre eben je nach Entfernung. Universal sollten Ruten so mit 120-140g WG sein wenn es schon ein Stück raus soll. Auch hier haben die Browning King Feeder, Tricast, Zammataro Ruten das passende zu bieten, genau wie noch ein paar Firmen, fast alle.

Bewährte Rollen, da gefallen mir die Shimano Baitrunner so um 5000-6000, die habe ich auf allen Feederruten. Aber die Zammataro Rollen sollen auch gut sein, Matthias Weigend nutzt eine Quantum Rolle, Fox hat da ein paar schöne, ect. Groß genug und robust, dazu eine gute Wicklung und einen großen Schnureinzug, das ist wichtig.


----------



## kaic (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

ich verwende am Rhein die King Feeder 420 und die passende Browning Force Feeder extrem Rolle.
Bisher keine Probleme.
Vorteil der relativ leichten Rute ist einfach die weichere Aktion gegenüber den Extrem Prügeln. 

Grüße KAI


----------



## LahnHunter (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Hallo Lupus,

bin auch Anfänger am Rhein und auch ich habe  vor kurzem angefangen, mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Möchte aber nicht gleich 500,- € ausgeben. Also fange ich Schritt für Schritt an ...

Wenn die Profis erlauben, schiess ich Mal los :q

Entschieden habe ich folgendes:
1. Ich fang mit einer günstigen, aber scheinbar guten *Sänger Rute* an. Sie ist morgen das erste Mal im Einsatz:
http://www.barbenangeln.de/know-how/geraet/ruten/saenger_spirit_one/spirit_one.html

2. Wenn es mir weiterhin am Rhein gefällt und mir das Feeder auch weiter Spaß macht, dann werde ich mir evtl. noch die *Berkley Cherrywood Pro Heavy Feeder* mit 4,20 oder 4,50 und - 250 g Wurfgewicht holen. Keiner hat sich über dieses Hammerteil negativ geäußert. Kostet ordentlich Geld, aber alles Gute hat nun Mal seinen Preis gell:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Berkley-Cherrywo...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item255edbd031

3. Aber bevor ich die Cherrywood kaufe,  werde ich mir einen gescheiten *RODPOD* holen, denn der muss sein.

*4.  Rolle* habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Ich werde erst Mal meine bestehenden Freilaufrolle an die Sänger-180g heften:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-Freilaufrol...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item3a4fbd1ab6

*5. Schnur:*
Dort habe ich noch eine geflochtene drauf, die aber 2011 runter kommt. Habe gelernt .... starke Strömung bei meist sehr vielen Steinen, also besser Mono-Schnur draufmachen.

Gruß an die Gemeinde und schönen Sonntag am Rhein #h


----------



## Doc Plato (13. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

An meiner Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder mit 180gr Wg habsch ne Abu Freilauf druff. An der anderen Feeder von Spro, Wg 250gr., is ne Quantum Freilaufrolle. Nachfolgemodell is die Radical mein ich. Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Alternative zu den Shimano Rollen und es gibt nen gescheiten Kundenservice im Vergleich zu den Japanern! Die Spule ein paar Meter mit 0,30er Mono unterfüttern und dann geflochtene druff.


----------



## Dunraven (14. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



LahnHunter schrieb:


> Entschieden habe ich folgendes:
> 1. Ich fang mit einer günstigen, aber scheinbar guten *Sänger Rute* an. Sie ist morgen das erste Mal im Einsatz:
> http://www.barbenangeln.de/know-how/geraet/ruten/saenger_spirit_one/spirit_one.html



Wobei der Preis da ja schon deutlich übertreiben ist zur Zeit.
Askari nimmt so 35-40 Euro für die Sänger Spirit MP1 heavy Feeder.
Die von Kai genannte Force Feeder bekommt man ja auch schon für 35-40 Euro, also sicher ein günstiges Set für den Anfang und mit 180g WG wohl auch echt interessant denke ich. Die hatte ich ganz vergessen bei der Aufzählung.


----------



## MoselBarbe (14. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

@kaic  wobei ich die neue Browning King Feeder auch schon fischte und die mir viel zu weich waren, sind ja richtige Lämmerschwänze. Habe lieber etwas steifere Ruten, wo man den Anschlag auch super durchbekommt. ist aber reine ansichtssache... Jeder wie er es am liebsten hat, dafür gibts ja eine millionen ruten..   Petri  MoselBarbe


----------



## kaic (14. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Lämmerschwanz halte ich für stark übertrieben.
Du hast ne schöne harmonische Aktion und immer genug Power um noch dagegen zu halten.
Ich mag die Rute aber wie gesagt jeder hat seine Vorlieben :l


----------



## Lupus (14. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Es gibt etliche Ruten auf dem Markt und die Preisunterschiede sind teilweise erheblich.
Angefangen bei den Ruten um die 50.- bis hin zu den Shimano Ruten die das doppelte und mehr kosten...

Einfache Frage. Bekomme ich bei teureren Ruten mehr für mein Geld? Bei Rollen (Im Karpfenbereich) habe ich deutlich die Meinung das mehr Geld auch höhere Qualität verspricht bei Ruten ist das nach meiner Auffassung nicht umbedingt der Fall! Hier zahlt man überdimensional viel für den Namen... Wie ist das bei den Feederruten??


----------



## klappe (14. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

hab seit neuestem eine browning xl feeder 3,90m 50-140wg.
muss (unter den leider:c wenigen test)sagen, dass hier das preis leistungsverhältnis stimmt! (beim brassenwilly :vik: gekauft) Rute war unter 70 € und ist sehr leicht und nicht zu wabbellig. vom ersten anfassen haben mir die shimanoruten schon besser gefallen, aber die kosten fast das doppelt und da hatte die heavy feeder "nur"110g wg.
meine rute macht einen sehr soliden eindruck.
bei den rollen kann ich von der genannten spro rolle nur abraten und einfach 10€mehr ausgeben,ich glaube, dann hast du echt mehr spass und länger was davon!!!|znaika:

hab seit neuestem ne quantum heat-die macht nen sehr netten.freilauf kann ich fürs feedern auch empfehlen.wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat möchte man den freilauf nicht mehr missen


----------



## allrounder11 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Ich fische eine J.C Power Range und dazu eine Shimano Titanos 4500 XSA. Ich muss dir allerdings sagen, das ich keine Erfahrungswerte mit geflecht habe.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall sagen, das du für einen höheren Preis, eine bessere Rute bekommst. Ich habe noch eine Feederrute im Sortiment, die ca. 75€ kostet. Diese hält allerdings mit der oben genannten Rute nicht ansatzweise mit.

Gerade bei Feederruten halte ich es für enorm wichtig, das die Rute top in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Glasauge (15. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Moin Moin,

ich habe seit  2 Jahren eine Berkley Cherrywood in der Länge von 4,2m mit einem Wg von 250g im Einsatz.
Hab mir diese Rute seinerzeit gekauft, weil mir die Vorgängerrute (Sänger) auf die Dauer zu weich geworden ist.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Cherrywood einiges abkann, jedoch nur sehr wenig Drillfreude aufkommt, wenn mal ein Brassen oder ein Rotauge an den Haken geht. Selbst eine 62er Barbe in der Mosel lässt nur Drillfreuden in der Endphase des Drills aufkommen.
Hab mir vor lauter Frust vor einigen Wochen diese Rute hier gekauft:
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...spirit-medium-heavy-feeder-120-180/detail.jsf

Die Rute ist 4,2m lang und hat ein Wg von 180g.
Da ich bisher mit dieser Rute nur Grundeln fangen konnte, kann ich keine brauchbaren Angaben über das Drillverhalten der Rute machen, wenn mal eine Rhein- oder Moselbarbe einsteigt.
Beim Wurf lädt sich die Rute gut auf, jedoch befürchte ich, dass die 180g Wg übertrieben sind.
Hatte mir alternativ einige Feederruten von Browning angeschaut, allerdings hatte ich Zweifel, ob bei diesen, aus meiner Sicht recht kleinen, Spitzenringen ein Schlagschnurknoten problemlos durchläuft.

Als Rollen nutze ich zum feedern zwei DAM Quick Finessa 940 FS.

Haben bisher ausgereicht.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Eric1987 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

also ich fische 2 sänger pro t heavy feeder gute rute für wenig geld top

also rollen fische ich 2 dam quick slr feeder super bremse und genug kapazität....

geh mit der kombo auch gezielt auf wels^^

die ruten kosten ca 70 euro und die rollen bekommste schon für 60 euro bei ebay...


----------



## Lupus (16. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Was haltet ihr denn von geflochtener am Rhein??? Hatte überlegt mir die Balzer Syndicate 7600 zuzulegen! Das macht aber nur Sinn wenn ich mit Geflecht fischen kann...

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

gruß
Lupus


----------



## RheinBarbe (16. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Ich nehme zum Rheinfeedern:

Ruten: 2 Berkley Cherrywood 2 in 4.50 m mit 100-250g WG
Rollen: 2 DAM Quick Finessa 930 FD
Schnur: Gamakatsu Super G-Line, 0.26 mm, 8.1 Kg

Kein Freilauf, keine Schlagschnur. Hatte öfters mit geflochtener Schnur/Fireline als Vorfach experimentiert und wenn die Barben am Ufer vor der Steinpackung nochmal Gas geben, ist mir die Schnur sehr schnell durchgescheuert = Fischverlust. Deshalb lass ich alles bei monofiler Schnur, diese muss man aber gelegentlich in den Anfangsmetern mal kontrollieren, sowie das Vorfach.

#h


----------



## DerStipper (16. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von geflochtener am Rhein??? Hatte überlegt mir die Balzer Syndicate 7600 zuzulegen! Das macht aber nur Sinn wenn ich mit Geflecht fischen kann...
> 
> Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...



Also ich fische am Rhein auch nur Mono. Kannst die ja alternativ mal von Browning die Force Feeder Extreme angucken oder bis nächstes Jahr warten, dann wird eine komplette Rollenserie zum Feedern rausgebracht. Kannst ja mal im 2011 Katalog gucken.


----------



## Dunraven (16. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Hatte öfters mit geflochtener Schnur/Fireline als Vorfach experimentiert und wenn die Barben am Ufer vor der Steinpackung nochmal Gas geben, ist mir die Schnur sehr schnell durchgescheuert = Fischverlust. Deshalb lass ich alles bei monofiler Schnur




Warum als Vorfach?
Ich verstehe es als Hauptschnur mit Mono Schlagschnur, eben gegen durchscheuern, für etwas Dehnung, ect. aber als Vorfach an mono, was soll das für einen  Sinn machen?


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

War ne Haarmontage, da ist es ja nichts ungewöhnliches diese nicht aus monofiler Schnur zu binden. Zumal der NoKnot mit Mono nicht wirklich gut hält.


----------



## kaic (17. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

ich fische auch Haarmontagen aus Mono (Fluo Carbon)
Der No Knot hält da einwandfrei


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



kaic schrieb:


> ich fische auch Haarmontagen aus Mono (Fluo Carbon)
> Der No Knot hält da einwandfrei


Hast da Schrumpfschlauch drüber oder irgendwas anderes? Mein Experimente mit Sekundenkleber waren auch nicht so dolle (Schnur wird spröde).


----------



## kaic (17. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Nö, komplett ohne. verwende ich übrigens auch beim Karpfenangeln mit Fluo zumeist ohne


----------



## mrki (17. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

hi lupus
ich war früher sehr oft in holland zum feedern. (maas)
anfangs habe ich mit mono gefischt, dann aber nur noch mit geflochtener. ca. 15m schlagschnur davor und gut ist. (sinkende und rund geflochten) kannst sehr weit damit werfen und du hast nicht so einen riesen bogen durch die strömung. zu den rollen sag ich dir nur das du keinen freilauf brauchst. wenn du dir einen guten futterplatz anlegen willst und auch da fischen willst wo das futter liegt sollte man besser mit clip fischen#q


----------



## Dunraven (17. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



mrki schrieb:


> zu den rollen sag ich dir nur das du keinen freilauf brauchst. wenn du dir einen guten futterplatz anlegen willst und auch da fischen willst wo das futter liegt sollte man besser mit clip fischen#q



Hast Du überhaupt Ahnung vom Feedern mit Freilaufrollen?
Klingt jetzt provokant, aber die Frage stellt sich einfach, denn was hat ein Freilauf mit Clip zu tun???#c#c#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das klingt halt als hättest Du null Ahnung wozu man den überhaupt nutzt. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber in der Aussage sind halt Fehler, der größte ist die Annahme das der Clip nicht genutzt wird.

Man kann die Schnur z.B. markieren und dann die Schnur bis zur Markierung Einkurbeln = richtiger Platz, aber die Methode ist schon schlecht falls Futter beim Einkurbeln schon raus kommt. 

Aber genau den Punkt trifft man auch wenn man mit Powergum stoppt oder mit Fahrradschlauch auf der Rolle. Den Clip braucht man nicht.

Ich selber nutze ausschließlich Freilaufrollen und dazu den Schnurclip. Warum also sollte man bitte auf die Vorteile einer Freilaufrolle verzichten, denn die haben doch auch Clips die man wunderbar nutzen kann. Ist in meinen Augen die beste Kombination für normales Feedern. Ausnahme wenn der Fisch Schnur nehmen muss im Drill, da ist dann ein Powergum besser damit man dem Schnur geben kann.

Ansonsten ist es bei mir so das ich im Stillwasser gerne geflochtene nehme und im Fließwasser dann auf mono wechsele damit es weniger Widerstand im Wasser gibt. Außerdem habe ich da weniger Probleme mit dem Schnurbogen (eben weil weniger widerstand), aber in dem Fall ist es eben Geschmackssache. Ich kenne viele die sagen sie kommen besser mit geflochtener klar weil die ja dünner sein soll, und ich kenne einige die sagen dann nehmen sie eben nicht geflochtene weil die 0,10mm geflochtene im Wasser eh etwas auf quellt und dann dicker ist wie die 0,20-0,22mm mono bzw. durch die nicht so runde und glatte Oberfläche eben mehr Wasserwiderstand bietet bei gleichem Durchmesser (denn die geflochtenen werden ja gerne zusammengedrückt beim Messen).  Aber wie gesagt das ist eher eine Frage der eigenen Vorliebe, aber bei der Freilaufrolle solltest Du nochmal überlegen wozu man die nimmt, denn der Clip hat nichts damit zu schaffen.


----------



## daci7 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Meine Combo für den Rhein besteht aus:
Cormoran Match Master Ambition Heavy Feeder + Okuma Powerliner

Bis jetzt hab ich keinerlei Schwachstellen entdecken können. Auch wenn das Gerät mal im Sand gelandet ist, keinerlei Zicken (gelegentliche Pflege vorrausgesetzt). Die Ringe sind ordentlich groß und die Rute kann recht viel Gewicht ab. Bis 180 steht's geschrieben und das steckt die auch locker weg.

Der Freilauf der Rolle nutze ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich mit Köderfisch angel ... (Bis jetzt hab ich den zwar nie gebraucht, aber mir grausts immer vor den Monsterwelse die mit meiner schönen Rute im Schlepptau auf Tauchstation gehen )


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Hallo, 
das der Clip damit nichts zutun hatt mag stimmen...aber ich vermute mal der gute mrki ist mir persönlich bekannt! Falls es so ist, hat er an der Maas an Feederwettkämpfen teilgenommen und versteht sein Handwerk... von "keine Ahnung" kann man da nicht sprechen und zwar nicht mal im Ansatz!

Zum Thema Freilauf,...ein,.... keine Ahnung wie ich das schreiben soll..."normaler"  ...oder eben "Wettkampfangler" würde sicher keinen Freilauf benutzen! Der sitz an seiner Rute und setzt den Anschlag weil er konzentriert fischt! Diese Jungs benutzen auch, soweit ich weiß alle Geflochtene!!!!
Beim Karpfenfischen ist das sicher etwas anderes...da liege ich auf meinem Bettchen und bei einem Run hat der Karpfen schon 10m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen bevor ich an der Rute bin!
So möchte ich aber keinesfalls feedern! Da ist durchgängig konzentration angesagt...und was soll ich da mit einem Freilauf??

P.S. das heißt natürlich nicht das man das so machen kann...jeder wie er will! Hab ich vielleicht Vorteile übersehen??

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## mrki (18. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

hey dunraven
wahrscheinlich habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
freilaufrollen sind super nur nutze ich sie nicht zum feedern.
beim karpfenangeln benutze ich nur rollen mit freilauf.

denke mal das wir unterschiedlich fischen, denn wenn ich feeder dann sitze ich auf meiner sitzkiepe und habe dann auch nur eine rute im wasser. so bekomme ich jeden zupfer mit und fang dann auch mal fische die köderfisch grösse haben. 
geflochtene schnurr benutze ich auch desswegen weil man damit weiter fischen kann. mit ner 0,22 mono fischst du nicht auf 90m mit nem 100g speedkorb. wenn du bei der mono gas gibst ist die durch und an der maas haben wir so geangelt.
wenn du ne rundgeflochtene qualitativ hochwertige schnurr nimmst dann quilt die auch nicht auf und der widerstand ist gerringer als bei der mono. aber muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## Tricast (18. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Immer ruhig mt den jungen pferden. die freilaufrollen werden beim feedern doch nur zum befüllen der körbchen benutzt; die schnur läßt sich dann leicht abziehen wenn man mal zu weit aufgedreht hat.

Gruß heinz


----------



## Dunraven (19. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



Lupus schrieb:


> von "keine Ahnung" kann man da nicht sprechen und zwar nicht mal im Ansatz!
> [...]
> Beim Karpfenfischen ist das sicher etwas anderes...da liege ich auf meinem Bettchen und bei einem Run hat der Karpfen schon 10m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen bevor ich an der Rute bin!
> So möchte ich aber keinesfalls feedern! Da ist durchgängig konzentration angesagt...und was soll ich da mit einem Freilauf??




Moment, ich sagte vom Feedern mit Freilauf keine Ahnung, und das habt ihr beide ja bestätigt, denn ihr habt den Sinn nicht wirklich verstanden. Den ganzen Rest seiner Feedererfahrung habe ich in kleinster Weise in Frage gestellt. Da glaube ich ihm seine Erfahrung gerne.



mrki schrieb:


> denke mal das wir unterschiedlich fischen, denn wenn  ich feeder dann sitze ich auf meiner sitzkiepe und habe dann auch nur  eine rute im wasser. so bekomme ich jeden zupfer mit und fang dann auch  mal fische die köderfisch grösse haben.



Mache ich auch so wenn nur eine Rute erlaubt ist. Sind zwei oder drei erlaubt sitze ich halt auf der Kiepe und mache es ebenfalls so. Und glaube mir es geht meistens um Köfigröße, denn egal ob in Holland oder bei uns, die dicken Brassen sind eher selten unter den Fängen, das meiste sind Rotaugen und Brassen/Güstern bis 500g.

Das meinte ich mit keine Ahnung vom Feedern mit Freilauf.
Tricast hast es schon gut erklärt. Den Freilauf hat man NICHT an beim angeln. Man nutzt den wenn der Korb aus dem Wasser ist. Freilauf an und Korb zum Futter ziehen und befüllen mit straffer Schnur, ohne das sich eine lose flatternde Schur (wegen offenem Bügel) um die Spitze wickeln kann. Dann beim Auswerfen, oh zuviel aufgekurbelt, Freilauf ein und schon sinkt der Korb langsam runter, bei der gewünschten Länge Freilauf raus und passt. Kein Bügel auf, sch**ße zu weit wieder runter, Schnur um die Spitze gelegt, ect.

Ich möchte diese Bequemlichkeit nicht mehr missen beim Feedern. Und ich glaube es war Michael Zammataro der auf seiner Feeder DVD (bin mir aber nicht sicher) auch sagte das eine Freilaufrolle sehr sinnvoll ist weil sie eben abgebrochene Spitzen durch Schnur drum gewickelt verhindert, da man die Schnur immer auf Spannung hat.Ich merke den Unterschied immer wenn ich statt Feederrute meine Winkelpicker nutze, denn auf denen habe ich noch normale Rollen da die Glasfaserspitzen das verkraften (die brechen ja nicht so leicht wenn man mal aus Gewohnheit vergisst nachzusehen weil es beim Freilauf normal nicht nötig ist) und da ich dort keine große Freilaufrolle haben möchte.

Warum ist eine Mono durch wenn man Gas gibt? Vor meiner 0,22mm habe ich ja auch eine Schlagschnur, die selbe die ich vor meiner geflochtenen ebenfalls habe. Die fängt doch alles genau so ab wie bei der geflochtenen. Aber ok auf 90m Entfernung kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, mir reichen normal 50-60m und da geht es ohne Probleme. 90m sind aber auch extreme Entfernungen und nicht unbedingt das übliche für die meisten Feederangler.


----------



## Lupus (19. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es der Herr Zamataro war der hat ja mit Balzer seine eigenen Rollen entwickelt...ohne Freilauf! Zamataro fischt auch in einem Fluss...der Maas 

Gut kann sein das für das befüllen der Körbe ein Freilauf angenehm ist! Insgesamt läßt sich darüber sicher streiten! Es gibt wohl einige Rollen auf dem Markt die einen Freilauf besitzen und zum Feedern geeignet sind...allerdings muss man wohl auc einräumen das die speziell entwickelten Feederrollen z.B. von Balzer Cormoran oder Browning alle samt keine solche Funktion haben!

Wie auch immer, darum ging es ja eigentlic auch gar nicht! Also wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!#h


----------



## DerStipper (19. November 2010)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es der Herr Zamataro war der hat ja mit Balzer seine eigenen Rollen entwickelt...ohne Freilauf! Zamataro fischt auch in einem Fluss...der Maas
> 
> Gut kann sein das für das befüllen der Körbe ein Freilauf angenehm ist! Insgesamt läßt sich darüber sicher streiten! Es gibt wohl einige Rollen auf dem Markt die einen Freilauf besitzen und zum Feedern geeignet sind...allerdings muss man wohl auc einräumen das die speziell entwickelten Feederrollen z.B. von Balzer Cormoran oder Browning alle samt keine solche Funktion haben!
> 
> Wie auch immer, darum ging es ja eigentlic auch gar nicht! Also wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!#h



Guck mal in den 2011 Katalog von Browning^^ Jetzt haben die ne Feederrolle mit Freilauf.


----------



## Angelmayer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Also für den Rhein nicht unter 180gramm Wurfgewicht.. Eher über 200gr. da du mit schweren Futterkörben fischt. 
Ich Fische ne Balzer zammarato barbespezeial mit ner Balzer Feedermaster 9600..


----------



## lsski (28. März 2011)

*AW: Feederrute und Rolle für den Rhein?*

Hallo Leute 
Das Thema ist zwar schon was älter aber ich habe mir zu meiner Aicas Feeder Force ( WG 180g ) + Rolle Spro Incognito LCS - Schnur WFT Color , jetzt eine Berti Bovens Big Pellet Feeder ( WG 200 300g ) gekauft um die Dicken mitten aus dem Strom zu erhaschen.
Hat da jemand erfahrung mit dieser Rute ?

PS: Ich angel nicht mit Futterkörben mitten im Rhein !


----------

